# [Risolto] Sistema troppo "a scatti"

## ciro64

Ciao; perdonatemi le eventuali asserzioni da ignorante quale sono.....

ho l'impressione che il sistema mi "swappi" troppo.....

2 anni fa ricordo che con un core2quad q9450 e 4 GB ram facevo esacerbare di multithreading il sistema con compilazione + BOINC + per esempio un filmato e funzionava tutto come "un olio" anche durante lo swapping.

Ultimamente pur avendo un amdfx8150 (quindi 4 moduli bulldozer ovvero 8 x integer e 4 x fpu) mi sembra troppo "a scatti" con un impegno di ram e swap abnorme rispetto al quantitativo di appplicazioni aperte simultaneamente.

Ho nelle mie mani 2 sistemi : uno come dicevo prima un "Bulldozer" con 4 GB ram ed un core2duo con 2 GB ram. in entrambi i casi penso che qualcosa non vada come dovrebbe.... tanto quasi da farmi preferire il file di paging di windows  :Sad: 

Penso a qualcosa male impostato da parte mia a livello di configurazione del kernel.

Cosa potrei guardare in particolare ?

Inoltre: ricordo tempo addietro di aver trovato in internet che si può invece di usare l'area di swap....  usare un file di formato diverso come tale. Beh se le performances I/O di swap potessero essere accelerate... ben vengano.

Perdonatemi eventuali "strafalcioni".... e grazie per eventuali "lumi"  :Smile: 

----------

## pierino_89

È normale che il sistema si sieda quando inizia a swappare... Il fatto è che non dovrebbe swappare e basta.

Prima di perderci in questioni futili, assicurati che il sistema usi TUTTA la ram che può prima di swappare, aggiustando questi due parametri in /etc/sysctl.conf:

```

vm.swappiness

vm.vfs_cache_pressure

```

Leggi questo articolo per capire cosa sono e come impostarli:

http://rudd-o.com/linux-and-free-software/tales-from-responsivenessland-why-linux-feels-slow-and-how-to-fix-that

 *Quote:*   

> Inoltre: ricordo tempo addietro di aver trovato in internet che si può invece di usare l'area di swap.... usare un file di formato diverso come tale. Beh se le performances I/O di swap potessero essere accelerate... ben vengano. 

 

Sarebbe piuttosto assurdo se swappare su un file dentro un filesystem risultasse più veloce che su una partizione fatta apposta... Che io sappia il file di swap è stato introdotto per gli ambienti in cui non è possibile avere una partizione dedicata (tipo un sistema diskless).

----------

## ciro64

Ciao e Grazie;

vm.swappiness l'ho già impostato a 15

Riguardo il II parametro che mi hai detto, quale può essere la corretta sintassi ?

Grazie

----------

## pierino_89

Dipende. Dato che tu swappi parecchio e quindi ti rimane poca ram libera ti conviene dargli un valore alto in modo che lasci poca roba in cache.

Guarda qui: https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/sysctl/vm.txt

----------

## ciro64

Ok, grazie 1000; ho collezionato sufficienti informazioni.

Ciao  :Smile: 

----------

